# gumby hash



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all, i like to make gumby hash with my trim, ive got it down pretty good and it always turns out, real pure and bubbles up good when smoked etc.

Anyone know a way to avoid having to let the trichs settle for 4 hours then siphoning the water off?

i ask because no matter how careful you are, you mix the trichs up while siphoning and i hate losing all those trichs.

i usually run my siphon water again, but that takes alot of extra time.

anyone know a way to improve this step of the process?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2011)

would a coffee filter not work?


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm, i thought a  coffee filter let trichs through, i made some ISO and used a coffee filter to filter out the trim.

I was reading that you can pick up a 25 micron screen from fabric stores, other people but fishtank filters, they are some type of screen i guess, anyone tried that for hash making? same concept as bubble bags right?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2011)

seems like i seen a thread on another site about screen from a fabric store. i'll see if i can find it and get a little more info for you.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok here's something you might find useful. i didn't write this. im simply repostin it.





 --- LPI is lines per inch, which is the same as U.S. Mesh. In real world applications in the United States, silk screen may be sold simply as 155 mesh. This would be the same as calling it 155 lines per inch, or 155 U.S. Mesh. 


--- A micron is equal to one twenty-five thousandth (1/25,000) of an inch, or one millionth (1/1,000,000) of a meter. A millimeter is equal to one thousandth (1/1,000) of a meter. 


--- Screen mesh made out of multifilament polyester should not be used for sieving hashish because it is not as good and will not last as long as other types of mesh materials. You can tell multifilament polyester by a mesh rating with xx in it. Example 10xx, 12xx, 14xx, 30xx plus, etcetera. 


--- When making hashish, you can vary the mesh size from about 65-125 microns (about 120-230 lines per inch). If the particles are larger than 125 microns, they are not very potent. As the particle size decreases down to 125 microns, the potency increases. 


At about 125 microns, the powder is what most people would consider good hash. The potency increases as the particle size decreases down to 65 microns. At 65 microns, the trichome particles are at a point that most consider optimal. Particles smaller than 65 microns tend be broken or immature trichomes (medium potency).


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey slowmo, thanks alot man i searched all over google trying to find what you just posted, answered my questions ill go run out and grab a nice filter bag right now 

Gonna run about an ounce of scraggly bud form my last harvest tonight, maybe i'll do a Gumby guide for folks who dont know how it works.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2011)

Good find slow.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2011)

im still in shock that i found it.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2011)

I have heard them describe the different types on videos for bubble hash. Not had it written down though.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2011)

the thread i copied that from had a chart that showed the LPI to micron conversion chart. i'll try to get it also


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2011)

i just added the chart to the post with the info in it.. hope it helps


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2011)

great post man.....good find!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to slowmo77 again.


----------



## donnachris67 (Feb 15, 2011)

what do you mean to spread reputation around??
and what exactly is gumby hash is that the same as bubble hash??


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Its made like bubble hash but you dont use bubble bags, you mix the water ice and trim in a bucket, put it through a strainer of some kind, let the trichs settle siphon off as much water as possible, then put the rest on wax paper to dry out.


----------



## Hick (Feb 16, 2011)

View attachment MeshChartPDFCurrent[1].pdf


View attachment silk screen mesh to micron.pdf


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

donnachris67 said:
			
		

> what do you mean to spread reputation around??
> and what exactly is gumby hash is that the same as bubble hash??


That little symbol that looks like a scale in the lower left corner of each post is for giving reputation, if you like or dislike the post click on that and you can approve or disapprove and leave a note or signature. Then you have to do that for a different member before you can give rep that member again.


----------

